# The Greatest Sword of the Third Age



## Proudfoots (Nov 14, 2002)

*The Greatest Sword*

Which was the Greatest Sword?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Nov 14, 2002)

Of course Andúril! It was the sword that cut the Ring of Sauron's finger!

Elen


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 14, 2002)

I suppose I'd have to say Andúril as well; it has the greatest lineage and history, although I'm not sure about the others.. Wasn't Glamdring made in Númenor?


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 14, 2002)

Orcrist and Glamdring were made in Gondolin i think...

Come on people, sure, Andúril cut the finger off of Sauron, the finger, that's all, probably not even an important finger, really, what is the ring finger used for?

Merry's sword broke the power of the Chief Ringwraith, which really turned the events at Pelenor field, this was the Witch King of Angmar, whom had destroyed the northern realm.

Now that is a sword

'foots


----------



## Glamdring (Nov 14, 2002)

OK, someone try to guess what I think.............
Yep, non other than the foe-hammer, GLAMDRING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 14, 2002)

well I actually think it was Eowyns sword who delivered the deadly blow to the witch-king. But Narsil destroyed Sauron. Bye bye miss american pie boom youre gone. Narsl/Anduril led Minas Tirith to victory on the pelannor fields.


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought that there was something written about the barrowblade breaking the spell the 'held' the ring wraith together. I know that it takes credit away from Eowyn, i'll have to check my copy at home to be sure.

Unless anyone else happens to know exactly

'foots


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 14, 2002)

this might be the tenth time ive posted this quote:



> with her last strength she drove her sword between the crown and the mantle



The ring wraith was a man so I think a blade to the head would be alot worse than a blade to the back of the knee.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 15, 2002)

It was the stab to the knee which allowed for the 'blade to the head'. They go together, Merry with the assist and Eowyn with the score. Without the assist the score does not exist. Which is more important is a matter of opinion and not fact.


----------



## Mithlond (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes, the barrow-blade was forged by the men of the north realm in the wars against Angmar. It seems there was some type of spell placed upon those specific swords, for only the barrow-blade could destroy the "wraith-armour" of the witch-king, allowing for Eowyn to strike the death blow.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 15, 2002)

I think I remember a smiliar thread from a while back.

I know I said this quite a bit then, but I fancy Narsil. You know...BEFORE it was reforged.
To me there's nothing cooler than the history and the meaning and the symbolism of the broken sword.
The blade that cut The Ring from Sauron's hand! It's classic. Just think of the power that one would feel in holding The Shards of Narsil.

Mmm...power.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 15, 2002)

*A sword's history is its pedigree*

Except for the Westernesse sword, all were Elven wrought. Glamdring was probably the finest forged, being the sword of the King of Gondolin, but Gondolin's isolation meant it (and probably Orcrist too) didn't see much action until the end. Sting was of the same vintage, but was not used as a sword proper until Bilbo claimed it and used it to good effect. My vote has to go to Narsil/Anduril, which was the sword that divorced Sauron from his ring and brought the second age to an end.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 15, 2002)

When you say your vote has to go to Narsil/Anduril I don't think it's fair to classify Anduril with Narsil.
As far as I'm concerened, though they're made of the same metal and they are physically the same sword once Narsil is reforged, they are NOT the same!

Narsil is rich in history, and Anduril really didn't do much other than let Aragorn wield it in the war that ended the third age. Which really wasn't much.
He didn't even kill anything cool.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 15, 2002)

If we're separating Narsil from Anduril, then I have to agree. The poll calls it 'flame of the west', which is Anduril. Pity we didn't have the two forgings listed separately. However, the sword was the same metal, the same weight, the same hilt. The only unknown is if the blade was forged to the same design. With Elves living for thousands of years, I expect it was.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 15, 2002)

I agree! We should get the chance to choose between Narsil and Anduril.
I voted for Anduril, but if Narsil was up I'd have voted for it.

Shall we ask a mod to change the poll?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

IMHO the greatest sword is Anglachel or also Gurthang-"Iron of death".Beleg's sword and after his death it becomes Turin Turambar's sword.That's the sword caused death of most creatures in Beleriand.
But that is all from the Sil.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 15, 2002)

*coughs into her hand* Narsil! *cough* Narsil!


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm going with Sting just because its so helpful, it warns you when orcs are near, so you know when to run, unless of course you are a stupid little hobbit and think you have a chance against the orcs.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 16, 2002)

> _from Glorfindel1187_: I'm going with Sting just because its so helpful, it warns you when orcs are near, so you know when to run


All three swords taken from the troll hoard have that merit. Thorin's sword was laid on his tomb so that the dwarves would never be taken by surprise by an orc attack.


> _from Gil-galad_: the greatest sword is Anglachel...


 Yes, one of the greatest, but malicious. It gave both victory and grief to its wielder.


> _from the Silmarillion_: But as Thingol turned the hilt of Anglachel towards Beleg, Melian looked at the blade; and she said: 'There is malice in this sword. The dark heart of the smith still dwells in it. It will not love the hand it serves, neither will it abide with you long.'


 Just above this quote, the book says 'one other sword only in Middle-earth was like to it. That sword does not enter into this tale, though it was made of the same ore by the same smith'. I can't remember if this sword is ever named. Anyone?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 16, 2002)

Ok, I'll modify the Poll to include both Narsil and Andúril.


----------



## flame (Nov 16, 2002)

there all the same to me.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Nov 16, 2002)

Wasn't it Eöl? He made that black metalof which Gurthang was.

E.C


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 18, 2002)

Oi, Lantarion , now my vote for Merry's sword is gone...and i even started this poll...

bitter 'lil'foots


----------



## flame (Nov 18, 2002)

who thinks the barrow down blade is weak, i do.


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't see you cutting down the Witch King of Angmar with a butterknife, do i?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Ok, I'll modify the Poll to include both Narsil and Andúril.  *



Great! Now can you please change my vote from "Flame of the West" to Narsil?! Thanks!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 18, 2002)

im not sure which vote mine is under so change it to Narsil. I mean whatd Anduril really do that was that great?  

Id vote for Narsil though anyways.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 18, 2002)

I am soooo ashamed to have to ask this question, but I don't feel like looking it up right now. What is the difference between Narsil and Anduril? Is one of them the sword he carried when he met the Hobbits in Bree? And which is the one that was broken in half again? I always thought it was Anduril.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 18, 2002)

Narsil was the sword forged by Telchar (a dwarf) and was used in the last alliance battle. Isi cut the ring from saurons finger with the shard of it. Became heirloom yada yada yada...aragorn carried Narsil with him (the one in 2 peices) when he met the hobbits. when it was reforged it became Anduril.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 18, 2002)

ohhh so they were the same thing.... gotcha, thanks Anamatar


----------



## aDaHe (Nov 19, 2002)

i am interseted to see that you have put aragorn's narsil and aragorn's 
Anduril.
so i see that aragorns 's narsil(sp?) is the greatest sword of that age (fall of sauron to its reforging) because of the part that it played in cuting the ring from saurons hand...
but that is all that it did...
but yes the Black Sword of Túrin is the greatest because of what it did (or will do???)


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 20, 2002)

Smeagol, you are absolutely right! I can't believe it's not on the list!!
I'll change it immediately, and if somebody wants to change their vote (but only from somehting to this new option) they can PM me. 
Ahh, Gurthang.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 20, 2002)

hold on a minute. There is a thread in the sil forum for which armory of sil weapons was greatest. This is lotr swords. Obivously Gurthang would win in this poll....but thats why its in the same poll as grond and angrist.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 20, 2002)

Oops, my bad! 
My apologies, people.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 20, 2002)

it may have already been said but i cant be naffed to read it all, but u missed out fingolfins sword Ringil which cut Morgoth 7 times and then hewed Morgoths foot, and that sword i forget its name who had like a million owners 1 of which i think was Beren it was made by the dark elf whos name i also for get which cut the silmaril off of Morgoths crown, but it broke when Beren went for a second silmaril!

Thôl


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 20, 2002)

Lord of the Rings (and, by default) the Hobbit, no swords from the Sil, no metaphysical weapons that may or may not exist in a different realms, only swords carried by characters in the 3rd age...

the unmetaphysical 'foots


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 20, 2002)

A: Did Ringil cut Morgoth other than when he hewed his foot?

B: That sword was gurthang (am I wrong)

C: That knife was Angrist

D: Those are all weapons from the sil


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 20, 2002)

yeah twas Angrist, also yes Ringil did 7 times in chapter 18 the ruin of beleriand and the fall of fingolfin it says so it say (i dunno how to do the quote thingy

"Many times Morgoth essayed to smite him, and each time Fingolfin leaped away, as a lightning shoots from under a dark cloud; and he wounded Morgoth with seven wounds, and seven times Morgoth gave a cry of anguish..."

..."Yet with his last desperate stroke Fingolfin hewed the foot with Ringil, and the blood gushed forth black and smoking and filled the pits of Grond"

(the foot mentioned (sp) is that of Morgoths)

Thôl


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm just wondering where you all feel Narsil fits into this.

I honesty don't understand how you can even THINK of comparing other swords to the sword that cut the ring from Sauron's hand!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

About Gurhtang:


> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> * Yes, one of the greatest, but malicious. It gave both victory and grief to its wielder. *


That is why I believe it's the greatest sword.It has a soul,it has its own will,it speaks.It wants to drink more and more blood,to cause more and more deaths.
That is really awful but that makes him a perfect sword.


----------



## aDaHe (Nov 23, 2002)

why the hell would you make a sword like that!!!!

and who did?
and who first wielded it?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 23, 2002)

It's all in the Sil; I don't want to spoil one of the best heroic tales ever written (_Narn i Hïn Húrin_) for you.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 25, 2002)

Hmm...Gurthang is a lot like The Sword of Truth from a series of the same title by Terry Goodkind, and in that respect it's an awesome sword, the way it bonds to whoever wields it.

But at the same time I don't think it can possibly match Narsil.


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 25, 2002)

Wonko, there is a reason you see the similarity between Goodkind and Tolkien, it is the same reason that 'the Sword of Shannara' story almost mimiced lotr page for page...

It is because most modern fantasy authors can't get away from tolkien, they can't break the mould that he set

1-Little innocent bears the weight of being chosen for a certain, seemingly impossible task

2-He is joined by a group, some are innocent like himself, others are experienced warriors and wizards who guide him on his quest

3-many Strange adventures

4-Help from unseen quarters

5-Somebody is revealed as the heir to something

6-Big battle where the goodguys are horribly outnumbered but manage, mainly because they are goodguys and their warriors are better, win through in the end

7-the quest is completed when it seems to be an utter failure

8-Reward is given to the hero

ad um infinitum

'foots


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 25, 2002)

I would say that many aspects of Goodkind's work are similar to Tolkien but I would not agree with the "page for page" similarities.

I'm going to start a new thread on this and continue the argument there because I have much to say!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aDaHe _
> *why the hell would you make a sword like that!!!!
> 
> and who did?
> and who first wielded it? *


I think Lantarion is right everything is in the Sil.
I think I would make a sword like that with only one aim.This sword is created with only idea-to kill.It may be rude but I think it is true.All weapons are evil no matter of why they are used,for good or bad purpses.Even Narcil is evil.Does it kill?Yes.At the same time Gurhtang shows its real nature,its real face.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 30, 2002)

My vote goes to Glamdring and the noble hand that wielded it.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *I think Lantarion is right everything is in the Sil.
> I think I would make a sword like that with only one aim.This sword is created with only idea-to kill.It may be rude but I think it is true.All weapons are evil no matter of why they are used,for good or bad purpses.Even Narcil is evil.Does it kill?Yes.At the same time Gurhtang shows its real nature,its real face. *



Hmmm well now that I think of it I have to agree with Gil-Galad, all weapons are designed to be used for evil purposes(even if it is used to kill a bad person its still murder), and Gurthang is the only weapon that shows its true nature of evil, it didn't care who it killed, as long as it got the blood of someone or something.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 30, 2002)

I disagree with the view that all weapons are designed to do evil. All of them kill,yes - but the difference is in the purpose...the good peoples use them in defence of values such as freedom and liberty and the preservation of "good". In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 30, 2002)

Well yes they may be used to do good things, but killing someone or something (even if they deserve it) is a bad thing to do no matter what. Ever heard the expression "2 wrongs don't make a right", well if they do something wrong and you use a weapon to get back at them (by murdering) it is just as wrong as what they did.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 30, 2002)

To defend the values which the peoples of ME hold dear is not wrong. _Sitting idle and doing nothing for the things one appreciates and loves_ is wrong.
This is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 30, 2002)

I never said that defense was wrong. What I am trying to say that when you are defending something or someone killing may be involved, but that does *not* change the fact that it is murder.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *To defend the values which the peoples of ME hold dear is not wrong. Sitting idle and doing nothing for the things one appreciates and loves is wrong.
> This is a matter of opinion. *


You are right in way,that we shouldn't sit doing nothing.But.Let's say that weapons for good purposes are evil that help to do something better.
By the way will you sacrifice 1 000 lives for the liberty of 1 or even 10?


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smeagol _
> *Typical American  The purpose of a weapon is pretty clear. And everyone using a weapon defines oneself to be the good one.
> BTW liberty and freedom are the same thing, and it is not a value, but a state of being that is subject to one's perspective. And one question stands out : whose freedom from what, and at what price for whom? *



Whoaaaa typical American what is that supposed to mean? I am American and I was arguing against Ithrynluin. Lets not start arguments about which country is better.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smeagol _
> *Typical American  The purpose of a weapon is pretty clear. And everyone using a weapon defines oneself to be the good one.
> BTW liberty and freedom are the same thing, and it is not a value, but a state of being that is subject to one's perspective. And one question stands out : whose freedom from what, and at what price for whom? *



Good one Smeagol considering I am NOT American and you would see that in some other opinions of mine this is pretty obvious.
Everyone has different opinions about weapons - I am against their use and against war in the great majority of cases - but then everyone's use of weapon is wrong....Is it?*sigh*
This is a complicated topic, I may have used the wrong words to express myself and we will STOP this RIGHT NOW so as to avoid any flames and personal attacks. 

Back on topic please


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Look, just a quick note OT to ask WHAT'S WITH ALL THE SUDDEN FRACTIOUS BEHAVIOUR BETWEEN AMERICAN'S AND THE REST OF THE WORLD ON THIS FORUM LATELY?!

The British Army Barracks was swamped with people SHOOTING eachother in an argument over which was better: Britain or America.

This is STUPID.
Negative nationalisitic sterotypes have to stop.
This is just not cool, people.

You can't generalise one country with an blanket statement like that.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 2, 2002)

Smeagol if I was in Europe I would be one of those Americans that recognizes that the U.S. is definitely not "paradise" or "the perfect place" or whatever other great images Americans are sending out to the world about our country, but I will also not say that it is a bad place, because there are more good than bad things about it.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 2, 2002)

*Moderators Request*

I had hoped not to have to post on this subject as ithrynluin had already called for an end to arguments based on views of nationality. No more posts on this matter please.

Keep to the Topic please.


----------



## Turin (May 26, 2003)

What kind of poll is this, it doesn't include Gurthang.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 26, 2003)

It is also Pippin's and Sam's barrowdown Blade, more simply reffered to as a Barrow Blade. I myself am a Fire-Wreathed Sword of the Witch-King, but seeing as how that's not on the list, I'm gonna have to go with Glamdring


----------



## Lantarion (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turin_
> What kind of poll is this, it doesn't include Gurthang


I know; but it would greatly affect the poll because people who voted for Andúril would bote for the Mormegil... I'll change the name of the poll to something more fitting.


----------



## ~ArwenEstel~ (May 27, 2003)

Andúril was most defenenatly the greatest sword during the 3rd age! It was Narsil which is the sword that cut the ring from Sauron's hand so that one is pretty good except for that little problem with it being broken. So Andúril, as Narsil reforged, was a very historic sword as well as being dependable!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

Well without question it is of course Anduril. What else could it be? It can't be anything but Anduril! But I supose we meant what is our favorite sword of the third age. But I might be wrong...


----------



## Turin (May 28, 2003)

Hey Lantarion how did you rename this thread?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

He's what they call a ... "Moderator". Very strange folk. Some say they have power over editing everything you see. The titles, the words, even the polls. Very strange folk they are... I'd bet my bottom dollar that he just opened up his superediting page and changed the name to "something more fitting".


----------



## Niniel (May 29, 2003)

There is no question about the best sword of the Third Age, Andúril of course! But if you include First Age swords I would say the Mormegil.


----------



## Lantarion (May 29, 2003)

> He's what they call a ... "Moderator". Very strange folk. Some say they have power over editing everything you see. The titles, the words, even the polls. Very strange folk they are... I'd bet my bottom dollar that he just opened up his superediting page and changed the name to "something more fitting".


Muahaha.. Muahahaha!! MUAHAHAHAHAAA!!!


----------



## Turin (Jun 1, 2003)

Now that you changed the name I think Glamdring would be the greatest sword in the third age.


----------



## Manveru (Jun 28, 2003)

GLAMDRING, of course


> *Elrond: This, Gandalf, was Glamdring, Foe-hammer that the king of Gondolin once wore.*
> _from ''The Hobbit'', Chapter 3: A Short Rest_


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *He's what they call a ... "Moderator". Very strange folk. Some say they have power over editing everything you see. The titles, the words, even the polls. Very strange folk they are... I'd bet my bottom dollar that he just opened up his superediting page and changed the name to "something more fitting".  *


ehhehehe......they are really very strange folk......they are unique.....


----------

